# Are you a gadget addict?



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

My wife thinks I go over board with gadgets. I think I am a gadget fan, but don't think I have a problem. I currently have and use regularly 2 iPods, an Ipad 2, an android smart phone, and a Kindle Touch. I think that is pretty reasonable.

I know a guy at work who is a true degenerate when it comes to gadgets. He has had every single iteration of the iPhone, which he pays full price for because he gets them before his contracts are up. He also has an android smart phone and switches between the iPhone and android depending on what he is in the mood for. He's had every iteration of the iPad, and he also has a Kindle Fire, which I don't understand at all. He has an Xbox, and a PS3, and the newest Wii. That dude is out of contral. And, if you are wondering how he affords it all, he has no wife and no kids.

So, where do you fall? Gadget free, gadget fan, or out of control gadget addict?


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

Gadget free. I have nothing except a large desktop computer and a Blu-Ray which I won in a raffle . I have a cell phone which I use as a watch.


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

Been using Android phone and tablets for two years. It's fully function to easing my life, doing presentation without the needed to held 3 kg laptop. Don't think I am addicted to since it for supporting job. However I admit very tempt to go exhibition just to see and feel the new gadget. 

I also own hi end pocket camera and DSLR, now that is different story, if not because of budget I would go high to get all the lens and accesories.


----------



## Ramako (Apr 28, 2012)

I have a computer, ipod (touch), phone (if I haven't lost it - I haven't seen it for a few days), radio/speakers, keyboard and I think I am stretching things now. I have a Wii but Nintendo has gone down the tubes since its release, and perhaps before.

I am not a fan, but not a complete dinosaur either. Things might be different if I were 20 years older...


----------



## Head_case (Feb 5, 2010)

I can't stand gadgets. Obsolete within 7 months. Then I want the next.


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

I have a *Mac* and joint custody of a large PC where all our music and home videos etc are stored. I have an *iPad* and an *iPod* an a pair of headphones and a mobile telephone. I'm not very good with gadgets though so I don't see myself as a fan, I miss the pre-digital days


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

James Bond gadgets? I probably would be, yes. Overpriced phones you can play farmville on? No.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

I just have my laptop. I don't have a television or a cell phone or any of that stuff.


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

I've got 2 laptops (I inherited my son's old Uni laptop, which I'm running Linux on), an android phone and an old mp3 player. 
Plus my hi-fi of course


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I used to have a sign that said, "Don't - it's a gadget." It's been a good rule. 

I'll wait until I have a need before I get one. By that time, a new gadget has replaced the old one, and the cycle restarts.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I find them oh so tempting, but I know that I would not put them to constructive use and that they would steal my soul ultimately. 

Plus as head case points out, they are quickly obsolete.

Anyway, I use a crummy cell phone for calling people with, and so I can have my own number. I also have a laptop that is gradually falling into disrepair. I am on TC most commonly by means of a Mac with an enormous screen, though it was just two years ago that we were still using our custom desktop from 2004. I also have a small iPod nano that I don't use so much these days as I have decided that I enjoy music less when I have it on my headphones all the time everywhere I go.


----------



## Head_case (Feb 5, 2010)

> I also have a small iPod nano that I don't use so much these days as I have decided that I enjoy music less when I have it on my headphones all the time everywhere I go.


Haha....I still use my Minidisc player!










I'm a big fan of detailed analytic sound with sound insulation - so that I listen to Shostakovich's VIIIth string quartet whilst walking through the noisy underground. It feels like a real Norman Bates moment.

Gadgets I'm a fan of - the incredible Sennheiser HD25 Amperiors (Best DJ headphones just got better!)

http://www.head-fi.org/t/612723/sennheiser-hd-25-amperior-review
http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/most-excellent-sennheiser-amperior-and-hd-25-1-ii

in combo with the TTVJ Millett Portable tube amp:










and my favourite minidisc string quartet cycles


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

Haha..guys,again..let the device be our slave, don't vice versa.it's mean to help us.


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

clavichorder said:


> I have decided that I enjoy music less when I have it on my headphones all the time everywhere I go.


This I agree with completely.

Years ago when I got my first iPod I listened to it so much that I basically ruined music for myself. There was a joke that went something like "I have 2000 great songs on my iPod. When I put it on shuffle, I have no great songs on my iPod." That was me, I'd skip every song that came up because I was tired of everything because l was listening all the time.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Well, I do have 'gadgets' around the home ... a component stereo system (amp/tuner, LP turntable, CD player), Roku box for streaming television/movies, mobile phone, GPS device used when traveling, a 35mm DSLR camers, and a Zoom H4 digital recorder. 

So, I guess that puts me in the "gadget addict" category ... :lol:

Kh ♫


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I don't have a (working) MP3 Player, or iPod. 

One would think that strange, me being a musician and not having a music device, but I'm actually just fine with it. Everyday I'm inundated with "work music" as I call it, so when I take a break from it, I don't fill it up with "recreational music" as much. I would listen to internet radio in my dorm, but walking around campus or just chilling somewhere away from my dorm, I don't want music. Silence is nice. I also don't buy much music anymore either, I listen to it for free on internet radio mostly. Or better... _play it myself!_


----------

